

Getting ready to start promoting a new web app, recommendations where to start? - geuis

I've been working on a side project for a few weeks that I'm getting ready to launch soon. I've seen a lot of postings recently about various ways to start promoting a project before you release it. What are some of the better methods?
======
arielcamus
It depends a lot of the topic of your company, but in general, you can do
different things:

Contact with bloggers and journalist once your project is on air.

Also start writing a blog about your company and try to create relevant
content, it is really amazing how a blog can help you at the beginning (seo,
traffic, value).

Algo create a Facebook Page and invite (spam) all your friends asking them for
help to spread the word. Do not underestimate your social graph, it could be
really valuable.

Create a Twitter account and start sharing interesting content related to your
project.

------
jesseditson
Probably depends on the kind of app it is. (I think we're assuming iPhone?)
I'd say to start, make sure people can share it on fb and twitter everywhere
possible. Then, share it yourself, spam your friends, write blog posts about
it, contact bloggers and get people to write about it. If all else fails,
spend some money, but hopefully it shouldn't come to that.

~~~
geuis
Its a website, but does have potential as a mobile app at some point.

~~~
jesseditson
Well, I tried to make my answer as platform-agnostic as possible, but in that
case, I'd work on the SEO to drive some serp traffic in, and maybe use those
adwords coupons you have lying around to promote a landing page with
prominently placed share links. You'll get a lot of mileage out of facebook
links.

------
SF-Dude
Depends if you $$ to spend... if so, Flurry is quite effective with their
AppCircle program. Or see if you know someone who knows someone at the right
position at Apple ;-)

------
sagacity
I guess you can get more input if people can see what it is about.

Is there at least a landing page that you can post here? If not, I suggest you
make one and post here.

